# Kobi is in kidney failure



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

So Kobi's anemia turned out not to be due to a side effect of Chlormabucil but to kidney failure. Poor guy has been so pumped up full of meds for 2 years that this isn't really a surprise.

He's getting fluids every other day, but in reduced quantity because of his congestive heart failure. The vet is being very cautious because too much fluid can cause immediate heart failure. We also have to balance this with the lasix he's on for his heart. He's doing OK when I administer the fluids, doesn't give me too much trouble as long as I scratch his chin or give him something to eat. 

Eating has been on again off again and I'm using every trick I've ever learned here. He's getting Epogen injections which is a med to help generate red blood cells. The anemia is probably affecting his appetite, the vet said it takes about a week to get a full response and that won't be until next Tues. 

I ordered him a fountain, it will be here today. 

This all started last week and I've definitely seen some improvement since he's been getting fluids and Epogen, I think he's still pretty sick, but I'm more hopeful about stabilizing him than I was to begin with. 

He's been more social the last couple days and is hanging out in the living room more (he was staying in the dining room by himself). Oddly enough he's wanting to hang out with Jake. He keeps jumping up on Jake's chair (with Jake in it). Jakey doesn't know what to make of this, Kobi has never liked him....but is letting him stay. I'm sure he knows that Kobi doesn't feel well.

This is my first cat with kidney disease, so any suggestions welcome. I know Laurie will want his bloodwork numbers...I'll post those a little later. 

To add a little cuteness to the situation, here are Kobi and Jake together...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Gah, I'm so so sorry Doodlebug. You've had *MORE* than your fair share of disasters recently. 

Big hugs and kisses to Kobi.

Fingers crosses, good thoughts, and lots of prayers for Kobi boy.


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

I once had a dog with kidney failure and he was on a special diet, did the vet prescribed a special diet? They look so sweet together.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Doodlebug, 
More (((HUGS))) and Prayers...
Sharon


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

((hugs)) and fingers are crossed


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Sending prayers Kobi's way.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry. It sure seems like you are doing everything you can and even Jake has joined the campaign. They sure look cute together and how nice to have company.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear. Poor Kobi. I've always had a soft spot for black kitties. I hope the shots and fluids will help him feel better. *chin scratch*


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh no Doodlebug  Poor Kobi and poor you. I'm so sorry. I've had one cat with kidney failure, Tiger. Laurie knows a lot about this and I'm sure she will have suggestions. I'm going to look at the notes I took when Tiger was sick and see if I can offer anything. It really sounds like you are doing all that you can.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

We're here for you, Doodlebug . Praying for Kobi, and you.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Praying for Kobi. Hugs to you, Doodlebug.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'm just hoping we can stabilize him for a while. He has so many things going on...IBD, Congestive Heart Failure, Kidney failure, chronically low B12 (due to absorption issues with his IBD)...oh and he was also diagnosed with pancreatitis at the same time as the kidney failure. His med list is insane:

Enalapril (heart) - twice a day
Atenolol (heart) - twice a day
Lasix (heart) -twice a day
Baby Aspirin (heart) - every 3 days
Chlorambucil (IBD) - every 5 days
B12 Injection (IBD) - twice a week
Epogen injection (anemia/kidney) - every other day
Sub Q Fluids w/potassium (kidneys) - every other day

And he should be getting L-lysine because the chlorambucil causes his herpes to flare up mildly. But he won't eat it in his food right now and there's really no other way to get it into him (syringing or pilling is not a pretty situation)...it's not bad enough that I'm willing to put him through the stress of a battle right now. 

On a positive note...the new fountain came, I set it up, put him in front of it and he took a good long drink right away. On the other hand, Holly is looking at it like it's evil. She's used one in the past so I'm sure she'll get over it. 

I'm impressed with this fountain. I never replaced my old one because it was such a pain to clean. This one looks like it will be a breeze. It's this one:

Amazon.com : Pioneer Pet Raindrop Style Drinking Water Fountain, 96-Ounce : Pet Self Waterers : Pet Supplies


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh, (((hugs))) and lots of prayers...

You are doing so much for Kobi...


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear you are going through this with your Kobi. He looks like a sweetheart and is obviously very loved. Keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Aww, so sorry, poor Kobi and poor you...Hugs to you and your beautiful Kobi.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More hugs for you, and healing prayers for your kitty. He's adorable


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Doodlebug, 
You are truly Kobi's Guardian Angel! 
I can't imagine trying to juggle all of that for Kobi...it shows what a Huge heart you have, and determination! 
I have no doubt, that if anyone can get Kobi stabilized, it will be you and your care, working closely with his vet.
Wishing you many Blessings, 
Sharon


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Doodlebug... I am so, so sorry about Kobi. I don't have any advice but I just wanted to give you a huge virtual hug. Kobi is incredibly lucky to have an owner as caring and attentive as you, the poor guy has not been dealt an easy card in life with all of his medical issues, but you've been there to conquer them every step of the way. You are an angel. I am really hoping for the best for you and Kobi.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry your little Kobi is so sick. I am sending you both hugs and I will keep you guys in my prayers. The picture of Kobi and Jake is precious.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

I am so sorry about Kobi. You may want to talk to his cardiologist about adding Vetmedin. My Felix had cardiomyopathy and the Vetmedin really helped him. However, Felix did not have IBD or kidney problems. 

Felix was up to 8 pills per day, so I know what you are going through. Keep him close to your heart and enjoy his time with you.

Oh, I just remembered - many years ago, we had to give Sweetums an epigen injection and we were able to just add it to her sub-q treatment through the port in the tubing. You may want to check on that too; we were so relieved to not have to stick her with a needle another time each day.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh my gosh, Doodlebug, that's a lot of dedication on your part. Kobi knows how much you really love him, kudos to you for not giving up!

I have no answers for you, only prayers.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no. I'm so sorry doodlebug. You and Kobi have both been so strong battling his medical conditions, and to now have to deal with the new diagnoses just seems so unfair.  I hope that he'll recover some of his appetite with the new treatments. 

Such a sweet picture of him and Jake. Sending all of my best wishes to all of you.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Again...thank you everyone for the good wishes. Kobi is hanging in there. He can't be feeling too bad because a few minutes ago Holly jumped up next to him and he immediately got up and tried to hump her. Men! :lol:

He does really well the first 24+ hours after getting fluids and then the next day not so great. But the vet doesn't want to go to daily fluids because of his heart. In reality, on his off day he's eating enough for a normal cat...about 4 oz. of raw. But I'm used to him eating 7-8 oz, which he will still do on his good days. Even eating 8 oz a day he's been losing weight and is a bag of bones (he's under 10 lbs...in his prime he was 18 and while hefty, not really fat) and I just want to fatten him up a little. We've discussed appetite stimulants but she wants to see if it will come back on it's own with the fluids and Epogen. He didn't have fluids last night and so far today he's eaten 3 oz. Hopefully the Epogen is kicking in and I can get 6 oz or so into him today. 

Laurie...his blood test results are below, hopefully you can read it. Keep in mind he wasn't fasted (although he hadn't eaten much that day) and he was very dehydrated...his numbers are really ugly. I guess the one thing we (the vet & I) haven't addressed is his phosphorus level. She mentioned another medication that she wants to start him on when he stabilizes and his appetite is better...I can't remember what it was, so much was coming at me that day...maybe it was a phosphorus binder. Whatever it was, she said it tastes lousy and she didn't want to put him off of food or cooperating with me on fluids and meds right now. She also didn't want to make too many changes at once with all of his problems. 

Of the meds I listed, he's been on everything but the fluids and Epogen for over 18 months. So we had those balanced out pretty well. We're messing with his Lasix dose to offset the addition of the sub-q fluids. He is retaining fluid (fortunately, at this point, in his belly not his lungs) but we upped the lasix and it seems to be a little better. In the past when he's retained fluid he had to have it drained and then adjusting the Lasix would maintain it. He goes back to the vet on Wed and she may need to draw it off. 

And yes...managing his heart and eating are the two priorities.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not an expert and I'm sure Laurie will know more, but I've done some reading on the phosphorus when I decided to go back to raw. From my understanding high phosphorus in the blood due to impaired kidney function causes inappentence, so maybe a binder would help his appetite. I know the phosphorus/calcium ratio in the diet is one of the important things when dealing with kidney disease. 
I'm sorry you're going through this. Managing several conditions is difficult. Hugs and scratches to you and Kobi.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Um, YIKES on the bloodwork. OK, since I really don't know much about the CHF, pancreatitis, or IBD, I'm going to respond solely relative to his CKD. So keep in mind that my comments and suggestions will need to be put into perspective of his other medical concerns by your vet.

First, in a seriously dehydrated cat, TP and Na+ will typically be elevated or near the top of the reference range, neither of which is evident in Kobi's bloodwork. So it appears that he wasn't as badly dehydrated as you thought ... unless his meds are altering those values irrespective of his hydration status.

Next, that high phosphorus is an absolute appetite killer in most CKD cats and can make them feel _extremely _ill. High phos can also seriously damage the kidneys. Unless there's a very compelling reason not to address that high phos immediately, that really needs to be done. The most effective phosphorus binder is aluminum hydroxide. In human formulations, which is the only form with which many vets are familiar, it is an unpalatable liquid. HOWEVER, it can be purchased from Home page - Thriving Pets as a tasteless powder that is easily mixed into canned food. It must be noted, however, that al hyd is very constipating, so it's imperative to add Miralax to Kobi's daily protocol at the same time as al hyd to counteract the binder's constipating effect. DO NOT wait until after Kobi develops constipation to add the Miralax. Miralax is best used as a constipation preventative, NOT a treatment.

IF Kobi will eat foods lower in phosphorus, that'd be advisable, as well. But of course keeping Kobi eating adequately is more important than keeping him eating specific foods. So if you can work low phos foods into his diet, great. If not, you'll just have to rely on the binder to manage his phos as best you can.

Kobi needs more potassium supplementation to bring his serum potassium into the upper half of the reference range (>4.0). In addition to whatever potassium is supplied in his fluids, you can mix potassium gluconate powder into his food. Low potassium will make him feel weak overall but esp. in his hind legs.

Both potassium and the B vits are excreted in urine. Now that Kobi is receiving subQ fluids, he will be losing both much more quickly and consistently. Speak with your vet about increasing both his B12 and potassium supplementation to make up for this urinary loss.

I'll post again later if I see more to comment on when I take another look at his bloodwork with fresh eyes ... or if you have any questions that I may be able to help answer.

Laurie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

He felt really dehydrated...pulling on the skin on the back of his neck took quite a long time to go back into place, fur was dry and skin flaky...his coat looked really crappy. It's better now, not great, but I can see the difference. 

OK...so it does sound like the medication she was talking about was probably the phosphorus binder. I will talk to her about adding the powder. But...I can't seem to figure out which product it is on that site...is it under a brand name? The link takes me to a bunch of products on a page and search "aluminum hydroxide" lists another bunch of products but none of them seem right. Is a prescription needed?

Is the Miralax you use standard OTC human product or is there a special formula for kitties? What is the dose?

His potassium is definitely still off even though it's in his fluids, as I've been seeing weakness in his back legs. It's already on my list of things to talk about at this week's visit. 

Right now the only thing he will eat consistently is Vital Essentials Raw Beef. Being anemic and craving red meat makes sense, maybe once the Epogen really kicks in he may be interested in something else. I have been offering him other things (raw & canned) but no go. Dave's makes a low phos canned food, I'll bring some home tomorrow...but I won't hold my breath waiting for him to eat it. I can't even add water to the raw. 

Thanks for the help Laurie...you've focused me much better.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oh...he's been getting .5ml of B12 twice a week based on recommendations on the IBDKitties website. Seems like that should be enough? Or do you think he needs more?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Laurie, 
Where do you find Hi-Tor Neo food?
Thanks!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

BTW, you can get a 10% discount on any order over $60 at Thriving Pets with the coupon code "tanya" at checkout. Oh, and you can also buy IV lines and Terumo 20 ga x 1" UTW needles (the preferred brand and size of CKD caretakers) at Thriving Pets.

Laurie


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I have purchased Hi-Tor Neo at Pet360.com is the Ultimate Destination for Pet Parents - Pet360 Pet Parenting Simplified

It's only available by the case at Pet360, though, so you might try to find someplace to buy just a can or two to see if your cat will eat it before buying an entire case.

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you Laurie.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

doodlebug said:


> Oh...he's been getting .5ml of B12 twice a week based on recommendations on the IBDKitties website. Seems like that should be enough? Or do you think he needs more?


I don't know. I give 1000mcg of B12 (cyanocobalamin injectible) once weekly to each of my kidney cats who get subQ fluids regularly, but neither of them has IBD (that I know of). I would think that what you're giving is sufficient, but you might want to check with the IBD folks and let them know that you're also now giving him subQ fluids every other day.

Laurie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It was bad news at the vet today. She said she could smell ammonia on his breath which she said is an indicator that his BUN & Creatinine are worse, and his red cell count is down even further (medication not helping). She started to drain the fluid from his belly and it's no longer clear but is pink indicating there is blood in it. So the fluid is not from his heart, she believes it's due to further decline in his kidney function. 

She offered me the option to test the fluid to see exactly what is going on. The poor guy has been through so much for over two years and just when one thing is under control, something else pops up. His body has had enough, and I've decided that continuing to try and fight this and pump even more meds in him is only going to make him miserable for very little gain. Right now he's still interested in eating, sitting in my lap, hanging out with Jake, laying in the window seat in the sun etc. So I've brought him home with pain meds and will keep him comfortable until he is no longer interested in life. The vet said that will probably be a week or two.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I can't even express how sorry I am to hear this. You are such an amazing cat mom and I have no doubt he feels how much you love him.

My deepest sympathies to you and your fur kids.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry but I know you will make the rest of his life feeling loved and well taken care of.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I just saw this thread, and it breaks my heart. Doodlebug, I am so sorry to hear about your Kobi boy. My thoughts are with you and your kitties during this difficult time. Much love and hugs to you all.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this doodlebug *hugs to you and kobi


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Doodlebug, 
Reading this just brought tears to my eyes:'( I am so sorry...
Kobi has, and will continue to fight as long as he can, I'm sure...
Wishing you as many Precious Days, as possible with him...
(((HUGS))) Across the miles...
Sharon


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

I am so sorry, that is just heartbreaking.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I am so sorry *hugs*


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh no, Doodlebug, I was so hoping for good news for Kobi. I'm so very sorry. 
I'm glad you had the strength to decide what is best for him. He really has been through a lot. Spoil him rotten


----------



## Cat Minion (Feb 7, 2015)

I am very sorry about Kobi.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Doodlebug, I am so very sorry, my heart is breaking for you.  

I'm sending you and Kobi my thoughts and prayers.

Judy


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thank you everyone, I really appreciate it.

He just finished eating a decent portion of rotisserie chicken, that's about all he'll eat for the last several days. Amazing that it's not playing havoc with his IBD. 

The worst thing right now is that he's really weak in the back legs. He wobbles when he walks and jumping has become an adventure. The fluid in his belly has to throw off his center of gravity too. He just tried to jump up on a kitchen bar stool and didn't make it. I had to go lift him. He can jump down OK. I put a sturdy box next to the stool, hopefully if he tries again he'll use the box as a step. But Kobi has never been the brightest bulb so I doubt that he'll get the idea. He's a lover not a scholar.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Doodlebug,

I, too, am very sad for you, but I'm not surprised at this outcome, given Kobi's most recent bloodwork. You've been a devoted mom, but love and devotion can not overcome all. That's something of which my vet reminds me each time I lose one of my chronically ill elders. A body can only survive so much, and Kobi's body is no longer serving his indomitable spirit well.

When the kidneys are in complete failure, as it sounds like may be the case with Kobi now, you need to be ready to take him to the vet at any time of the day or night to release him. The crash may occur quickly and severely, so be prepared. This will only be a painless passing for Kobi if you make it so.

I apologize for the bluntness, but I know you want to spare Kobi any unnecessary suffering. I've been where you will soon be. 

Take care,

Laurie


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sending your dear Kobi pet pets and love


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

((HUGGS)) sorry Doodlebug. I know how it is, give him lots of loving!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

laurief said:


> you need to be ready to take him to the vet at any time of the day or night to release him. The crash may occur quickly and severely, so be prepared. This will only be a painless passing for Kobi if you make it so.


Yeah, I know. I tend to err on the side of "too soon" rather than "too late" with these things. He will go as soon as I see signs of further decline.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no.  I am so sorry to see this update. You have done so much to give him more time to enjoy the things that he loves to do and to be with the human he loves to be with. He's shown -and is still showing - an incredible spirit and will to live, despite having so many strikes against him. 

Sending hugs to you and head scratches to Kobi.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I'm so very, very sorry to hear this! I cannot imagine all that you've gone through with this cat, I'm still such a noob at things myself, but I do know I'm going to have a very hard time when that dreaded time comes for my two.

Doodlebug, I know you're one of the best kitty parents out there, and I'm positive Kobi had the best life with you. He may not be the brightest, but I think he knows he is and has been very well cared for. Warm and teary hugs to you both from the other side of the coast. I think I'm going to need a box of tissues for a while...


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Doodlebug, I am so very sorry. You been so very there for Kobi. In so many ways.
When the time comes for you to give him the gift of "you have had enough, there, buddy", please know we are there with you in spirit.

Petpets to Kobi. And hugs to you.
Glad to hear that you won't wait and see how close to the cliff you can get with him when it comes to suffering.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Doodlebug, I somehow missed this thread. I have just caught up and I can only add my heartfelt sorry to those sent. I know you will be spoiling Kobi in every way but also that you will do the heartbreaking but kindest decision when the time is right to let him go. Sending hugs to you both


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

(((((((HUGS)))))) Doodlebug........


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thanks again.

He's holding on this morning...ate his whole breakfast of rotisserie chicken and I gave him quite a lot. When I left for work he was on a recliner in the living room and I put a throw around him for him to cuddle into. He can still jump on the living room furniture as it's lower than the bar stool I mentioned.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

I just read the updates on this thread. I am so sorry to hear this turn. I think you are doing the right thing. When I lost my pup Ananda her symptoms came on very suddenly. We fought it while she wanted to but she let me know when she was ready to go. Kobi will too but until then enjoy every moment. Hugs*


----------



## spider-man (Jan 9, 2015)

sending kobi best wishes. the fact that he's eating says, to me, that he still wants be here. as long as he's eating, he's choosing to live. you are caring for him wonderfully. hugs and warmth to you both.


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

I lost my favorite Siamese to kidney disease at age 19. My youngest child was not yet two years old when she died, but he STILL talks about that cat 6-7 years later. She was something. 

The vet prescribed sub-c fluids for her. It seems cruel to bring a cat to the vet twice a week for this, so the vet sent me home with the IVs and fluids. Between my hubby and I, we could not hold down that cat to give her this treatment. She was NOT happy. She also would not eat the kidney diet prescribed. 

I tried to make her as comfortable as possible. I switched her to all wet food instead of a dry/wet mix so she would have as many fluids as possible. She liked to drink out of the sink, and I let her. She got away with everything after her diagnosis. 

She was diagnosed in April. The next January, I made the decision to put her down. I still question if I did the right thing, although I am sure it was the only thing to do. Kidney disease can go for years and years without much consequence (and really, who can tell with a cat), or it can go fast. Follow Kobi's lead on this as you proceed. The fountain is a great idea as fluids are vital for kidney disease.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Kobi had a pretty good day....he spent most of it in the living room hanging out in the cat tree, in the window hammocks in the sun and snuggling with Jake. He ate lots of rotisserie chicken. He actually seems to be walking a little better.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm glad to hear he still has his good days and he still has his appetite. Thank goodness for the convenience of rotisserie chickens in our markets these days!

How are _you_ holding up, though?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Kobi. (((HUGS)))


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Aww Kobi! Gobble up that rotisserie chicken for as long as you can!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

He only ate about half of his breakfast, but he's due for fluids, B12 and pain meds today...so that should all make him feel better. Going to take care of that in a few minutes. I just got back from running errands before the blizzard hits, including getting him another chicken. Right now he's snuggling with Jake, who has been very tolerant especially since Kobi used to swipe at him and chase him. (Yes...Jake is a total wuss). 

I'm holding up OK. It's hard and I will do everything I can for him...but honestly, I'm going to be relieved when this is over. He's been sick for over 2 years. I've been cleaning either puke, diarrhea or urine all over the house on an almost daily basis for that long. He hasn't peed in a litterbox for well over a year. Fortunately most of the time he used a pee pad, but sometimes he went in the heat vents, on the floor or on throw rugs. 

In addition, since June 2008 I have had one 2 month period and one 4 month period where I didn't have a terminally ill parent or a sick cat. Sometimes both. I'm tired....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Doodlebug.....(((HUGS)))....
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Doodlebug many more Hugs...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's horrible to feel that way. I remember at the end with MowMow how hard it was. So much cleaning, laundry, and care. I was stressed and exhausted all the time. 

It was such a relief when it was finally over, I felt like I had my life back....and I felt so guilty and terrible for feeling that way.

He's so lucky to have someone who loves and cares for him the way you do.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

HUGS....
It's not easy, either side of this coin. A kittie with serious medical needs.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Big hugs from me too. Can't imagine what you've been through.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sending hugs from Michigan. You aren't alone. We are all with you in spirit.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sending more hugs, being a caretaker is hard, draining. 
I know after my severely diabetic cat passed away, there was relief along with the sadness. You have done a valiant job caring so well for Kobi for so long. 
Hugs galore to you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thinking of you and Kobi...
(((HUGS))) and Prayers...
Sharon


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

He's hanging in there. He's eating on his own and a good amount too.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh good! Kobi is such a trooper...he must be loving all the food he can eat these days.

And hopefully you're still hanging in there, too. I cannot imagine all the blood, sweat, tears and finances you've poured your heart into for Kobi's welfare. You're simply amazing, and I think it's also why we're all here for your support, too. Good thoughts to you, Kobi, and all of your furry loved-ones.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

My thoughts Exactly.

:kittyballPetpets, Kobi. Petpets sweet boy


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Kobi is gone. He declined quite a bit yesterday...doing nothing but sleeping, didn't eat much. Gave me a real hard time about fluids, crying like I was torturing him. Didn't have the energy to walk to the bathroom to pee...got halfway there, sunk down and went while he was lying down. And a bunch of other little symptoms that told me it was time. I made the decision late last night that he needed to be set free today. 

Hopefully he's in a better place...maybe he's already sitting on Grampi's lap, one of his favorite places.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Doodlebug. 

Run free Kobi, enjoy cuddling with Grampi and chasing all the ladies who met you at the bridge.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Doodlebug, 
I'm so sorry:'(
He had a Valiant Spirit, that his little body just couldn't support any more...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so very sorry Doodlebug. My thoughts are with you.

Judy


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so very sorry Doodlebug, big hug. Run free at the bridge sweet Kobi.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for you. You did everything you could. It was time. RIP Kobi.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

You were a wonderful mom and exemplary nurse for your boy. If only we could keep them with us and healthy forever. But such is not the way of life.

I wish you a peaceful grief,

Laurie


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

:sad:sadatbackatback

I am so very sorry, Doodlebug. You were such a good steward.

Eternal Petpets, Kobi. Nose kisses, too. RIP. 

Get some rest, Doodlebug. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Cat Minion (Feb 7, 2015)

I am so sorry about Kobi.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh doodlebug.  Big hugs to you.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss- giant hugs for you, you were such a good caregiver to dear Kobi...fly free sweet kitty and be at peace


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh no, doodlebug. I'm so heartbroken (& in tears), it seems he declined so rapidly, it's a bit of a shock. I know he sure had several happy meals with his time with you, and you were the best caretaker he could've ever had. 

Gentle hugs to you, wishing you lots of peace during your most trying times.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear that Kobi has passed. But I am glad that his spirit is freed from his failing body. You gave him a wonderful life and fought very hard for him.


----------



## spider-man (Jan 9, 2015)

my deepest condolences, doodlebug.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thank you everyone. 

His care has taken up so much of my time, it was so weird this morning not to have to deal with the usual routine. It's going to take some getting used to. 

Holly & Jake seem to be oblivious that he's gone, I wonder if it will hit them after a few days.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I am so sorry Doodlebug, your care of Kobi was wonderful and knowing it was time is a tough decision even when we know it's coming. He had a wonderful guardian and a great life.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I know all about that void that occurs when you lose one around whom you have set many of your daily activities. Each time I lose one of my chronically ill elders, I end up wandering aimlessly around the house for a while. Give it time.

Laurie


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh, Doodlebug, I just read this,,

I am so sorry to hear this. You were a wonderful mom. You did all you could. Kobi knew that....

so sad.....:heart

(((hugs))) Cindy and Artie


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Kobi.  My he rest in peace, and run free at the Bridge. Hugs to you Doodlebug, in this difficult time.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It's such a strange feeling to no longer have to spend time doing things that you got so used to doing, isn't it? On the one hand, it's a relief. On the other, it just doesn't feel right.  

I think in a few days Holly and Jake will realize that Kobi's not around. When Margaux passed, Celia didn't seem to care. But by the third day, she figured it was time for her to come home, and after that, the anxiety and distress set in. I really hope it's not too hard on them. 

Sending pet pets to them and hugs to you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thinking of you...and Holly, and Jake...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry Doodlebug 

RIP Kobi


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

thinking of you and kobi now at the bridge. all my love to you both and jake as well.


----------

